# Moving pitch when espresso machine is up to heat?



## Moolahmoo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi all. First time poster so forgive me if this question is in not appropriate or in the wrong place....

I'm setting up a mobile espresso van (2 group dual fuel lever machine ideally) in a 1974 Peugeot J7. I've had many questions answered via the forum, but the thing that I can't resolve is whether I can move between locations once the espresso machine has heated up?

I want to move from a train station in the morning to an industrial estate for lunchtime and to a country park for the afternoon/early evening. However, how easy/safe/feasible is it to move when the machine (powered on lpg) is up to temperature?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Moolahmoo said:


> Hi all. First time poster so forgive me if this question is in not appropriate or in the wrong place....
> 
> I'm setting up a mobile espresso van (2 group dual fuel lever machine ideally) in a 1974 Peugeot J7. I've had many questions answered via the forum, but the thing that I can't resolve is whether I can move between locations once the espresso machine has heated up?
> 
> ...


It's not going to make any difference as long as 2 conditions are met.

1. The LPG is turned off (probably legally required)

2. If you have an accident, there is a small risk of steam escaping


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Re condition 2: Just dump the steam before you move.

If you cover the machine with an old quilt, you won't lose too much heat & will have a faster heatup at the next site.


----------



## Moolahmoo (Dec 21, 2017)

That's super helpful. Just what I wanted to hear!


----------

